# FS: TiVo S3 (Series 3 / HD) with Lifetime Service



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

*The TiVo has been sold. Thanks!*

I am selling a TiVo TCD648250 Series 3 Standalone High Definition DVR, which has Lifetime Service on it (transferred from our old Series 2 during a promo several years back).

We just upgraded to a TiVo Premiere and no longer have any need for the S3. Since TiVo won't allow us to transfer the lifetime service to the new TiVo, we've decided to sell the S3, with the lifetime service included.

We bought the S3 within a few weeks of when it was originally released and aside from some initial issues early on that were strictly related to bad cable cards, it has served us well.

Along with the TiVo itself and the lifetime service, you get TiVo Glo remote, which is actually only a few months old since we bought a replacement this summer after the old one got dropped too many times.

Asking $400 obo.
I will ship Ground for free within the US-48 or outside the US-48 for a price TBD (based on location).

I don't do eBay or Paypal, but I have my own business, so I can accept Visa or Mastercard directly - or if you're in NYC, I am happy to accept cash in person.

Please PM me if interest. Thanks!


----------

